# Your Characters my story



## RabbiWayne (Oct 23, 2008)

I am now at the point in my project where new characters are needed. So I thought I'd try something new. Send me some specs on your fursona (personality, talents, history, physical specs) if you want them to be in my new _Firefly-esque _story. For now I need the following character roles:

Pilot
Engine Mechanic
token "Muscle" (just enjoys kickin' butt)
and anything else you are willing to suggest

Any species welcome, any personalites welcome.

I already posted a rough draft 'cause I needed to get some ideas out of my head and on to paper (so to speak) but rest asured the final copy will be fixed up and tidy in every sense of the words.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1653555/ - here is the rough draft if you want to look it over to get a good idea of the genre (SciFi/ Western) and decided if this is something you'd enjoy.


----------



## bane233 (Oct 23, 2008)

Whoo hoo my character fits perfect in your story! XD 
i'll note you my specs! yay!


----------



## KatKry (Nov 15, 2008)

I have a character that fits well with the muscle one if you're interested but it ain't my fursona. She's just some random hard ass character I came up with one day.


----------



## Ainoko (Nov 15, 2008)

RabbiWayne said:


> I am now at the point in my project where new characters are needed. So I thought I'd try something new. Send me some specs on your fursona (personality, talents, history, physical specs) if you want them to be in my new _Firefly-esque _story. For now I need the following character roles:
> 
> Pilot
> Engine Mechanic
> ...



I would like for my character to be in your story in any role that you see fit for him. Here is a link to his refs/bios (written)... http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1097413/


----------

